# Xôn xao chuyện ‘quái vật’ dài 40m bơi ở sông Hồng!



## Hotgirl (16 Tháng bảy 2012)

​

.
*Bỗng  dưng nhô lên từ chỗ đó một một cái đầu đen sì. Vì nhô lên, lại ngụp  nhanh, trong cảnh sóng mạnh, nên không rõ hình thù lắm. Tuy nhiên loáng  cái em thấy cái đầu đó giống đầu con trăn, nhưng to gấp trăm lần.*

Mấy ngày qua, trên các diễn đàn bàn tán xôn xao chuyện quái vật xuất  hiện ở sông Hồng, đoạn chảy qua thủ đô Hà Nội. Sở dĩ, cư dân mạng xôn  xao là vì xuất hiện một số tấm hình chụp cảnh “quái vật” đang bơi dưới  mặt nước.

Theo mô tả của người post những tấm hình “quái vật” lên mạng, khi anh ta  đang câu ở sông Hồng, thì quái vật xuất hiện. Đoạn mô tả trên mạng như  sau:

_“Em đã gặp một chuyện vô cùng kinh khủng mà đến tận bây giờ vẫn thấy  ghê. Chuyện này cả đời em chưa từng gặp, và cũng vì thế mà bao nhiêu  đêm nay em cứ nhắm mắt là thấy ác mộng.

Nói ra thì khó tin nhưng sự thật là em đã tận mắt chứng kiến con quái  vật ở Sông Hồng. Nó to, màu đen và dài ít nhất phải khoảng vài chục mét.

Cách đây 5 ngày, em cùng ông bạn thân, cũng là dân mê câu, vác cần ra  ven sông Hồng, cách chân cầu Thanh Trì không xa lắm. Khi ấy vào khoảng  hơn 6 giờ chiều.

Em ngạc nhiên khi thấy một con sóng ngược. Nhìn kỹ, rõ ràng không phải  sóng, mà là một con vật gì đó đang bơi ngay dưới mặt nước. Từ ngạc  nhiên, em chuyển sang sững sờ, rồi lạnh người, choáng váng.

Không thể là cá được. Sồng Hồng em lạ gì. To lắm thì trắm đen 30kg, măng  30-50kg, khủng nhất có lẽ là cá Chiên, 50kg-70kg là kịch kim. Với những  chú cá này, không thể tạo ra một con sóng rẽ nước khủng khiếp như thế.  Chắc chắn là một loài quái vật nào đó. Phải rất lớn, khổng lồ.

Chỗ quái vật bơi cách con tàu em ngồi câu chỉ khoảng 100m. Kiểu bơi uốn  lượn khá giống với rắn. Nhưng các bác biết không, vết cuộn sóng đó dài  đến 40m. Bề ngang của vệt bơi đó khoảng 5-6m.

Vì nó bơi rất gần, nhìn rõ, nên ông bạn em cũng hét lên: “Con gì to thế  ông ơi!”. Hai thằng vừa phấn khích vừa sợ hãi. Rủi nó lao vào thuyền thì  chết là chắc. Nhưng bạn em cũng kịp rút điện thoại ra chụp được vài  kiểu.

Bỗng dưng nhô lên từ chỗ đó một một cái đầu đen sì. Vì nhô lên, lại ngụp  nhanh, trong cảnh sóng mạnh, nên không rõ hình thù lắm. Tuy nhiên loáng  cái em thấy cái đầu đó giống đầu con trăn, nhưng to gấp trăm lần.

Nó trồi lên độ một giây, lại ngụp ngay xuống. Nó vừa ngụp xuống, thì một  dòng nước phụt lên trời. Nhìn cảnh đó, em ngã vật xuống thuyền.

Thằng bạn em lúc đầu còn bấm máy, nhưng sau thì nó đứng như trời trồng  các bác ạ. Mặt nó tái xanh, mồm há hốc. Chiếc điện thoại cũng tuột khỏi  tay, rơi trên khoang thuyền. Chừng chục phút sau, em với nó mới hoàn  hồn.

Bọn em vơ vội cần, thu dọn mọi thứ rồi về chứ chả dám câu tiếp nữa. Em  về, đêm ấy chẳng ngủ được, cứ nhắm mắt là thấy con quái vật kinh sợ ấy.

Em kể chuyện này cho mấy người thân, mọi người bảo em bị tâm thần mới  điên chứ. Ông bạn em cũng thế, kể ra ai cũng bĩu môi, đến khi giơ tấm  ảnh ra mọi người mới ồ lên.

Nhìn trong ảnh thì rõ ràng là quái vật đang bơi. Không thể có con sóng  lạ nào như thế cả. Hay rắn, trăn khổng lồ đột biến gen? Tuy nhiên, nó  thực sự là một con quái vật.

Sau vụ này, em chả dám mon men ra chỗ đó câu nữa dù chỗ đó nước sâu,  toàn cá to thôi. Hôm nào rủ được thêm mấy ông nữa, em cũng thử ra lại  xem sao. Nhưng cũng sợ lắm các bác ạ. Đây là tấm hình mà bọn em đã chụp  được, các bác xem có kinh không. Chả hiểu là loại gì nữa"._









 	Hình ảnh "quái vật" gây xôn xao cộng đồng mạng.










 	Sản phẩm của photoshop?


 Mặc dù chỉ có đoạn văn mô tả, cùng mấy tấm hình chụp “quái vật” mờ ảo  tung lên mạng, song đã khiến dư luận những làng xã ven sông xôn xao.

Những tấm hình này được tung lên đúng dịp người dân ở huyện Phúc Thọ  (Hà Nội) vớt được chân người nổi lềnh bềnh trên sông Hồng, càng khiến  tin đồn “quái vật” xuất hiện lan mạnh. Người ta đồn rằng, quái vật đã xé  xác người để ăn thịt.

Dù tin đồn là vô căn cứ, nhưng nhiều bến tắm bên sông Hồng đã vắng người.

Tuy nhiên, phần lớn những người hiểu biết về ảnh đều khẳng định đây là  sản phẩm của photoshop. Một người nào đó đã chỉnh sửa ảnh, post hình ảnh  lên mạng, cùng những lời bịa tạc để tạo dư luận cho vui.
Theo *Hồng Hà*
_VTC_​


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

hihi, giống bí mật quái vật hồ locknest nhỉ


----------

